

The Most Privileged Interns Aren't on Wall Street, but in Silicon Valley - wikiburner
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2014/03/04/glassdoor_survey_ranks_the_20_companies_that_pay_their_interns_the_most.html

======
onion2k
Earning a lot of money is not necessarily 'privilege'. Earning a lot for doing
very little certainly is, but arguably that's not the case for these interns -
I would guess that they justify their salaries by providing considerable value
to their employers. The fact someone is an intern is not a reason to pay them
a low wage.

------
j2kun
Rightfully so, since on average interns in Silicon Valley produce products
worth paying for (software), while interns on Wall Street do... what exactly?
Learn how to wrangle the market?

